

Google’s YouTube Ad-Linked Video Views Jump to 3 Billion a Week - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-02-15/google-s-youtube-ad-linked-video-views-jump-to-3-billion-a-week.html

======
zipdog
When I watch Hulu I expect ads, but when I watch YouTube I don't - having to
watch an ad before a video implies some quality to the video, whereas YouTube
is often hit and miss - it's the expectation they've built up after so long
hosting fairly short, amateur content.

It will be interesting to see if YouTube can keep viewer expectations
satisfied as the ad-videos become more common, or whether a site that never
has ads will take the market for short videos.

